# Unwelcome Sign



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

I bought an unwelcome sign that wasn’t as big as I wanted. Building this was a cheap and easy alternative and I really like the way it turned out! And it glows under blacklight!


Unwelcome Sign DIY - Making an inspiration piece bigger and better!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Very creative. I would love to have that. Great job.


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks. I just uploaded a follow up video where you can see it at night with the black light.


----------



## toekneebullard (3 mo ago)

Love the paint job on the letters. The orange outline gives it a nice glowy look and really makes the letters pop!


----------

